

Google Cloud Platform samples, now on GitHub - jterrace
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2013/01/find-sample-code-and-more-for-google.html

======
wereHamster
Strange that Google uses GitHub and not their own Google Code.

~~~
bensonk
We recognize that GitHub is a well respected platform and embrace the concept
of social coding as it relates to our code samples.

